# Lightroom Mobile freezes?



## Fred Stephenson (Apr 16, 2017)

I was at Oakland Cemetery in Atlanta, GA recently and got some nice photo's until the shutter wouldn't release. Something tells me the phone was syncing. Anybody had this problem? If it is syncing, how do I stop syncing until I'm done shooting?  Enclosed is a shot.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 16, 2017)

Click on the 'Lr' icon. That will bring you to some settings. Turn on 'Sync Only Over WiFi'.


----------



## Fred Stephenson (Apr 16, 2017)

Figured it was syncing. Thanks for the help.


----------

